# Bergamont 2012 - Always Vollgas! ?



## keroson (14. Juni 2011)

Ich hab in Willingen mal ein paar Bilder gemacht:
Hier das erste:




War von euch auch jemand da?


----------



## keroson (14. Juni 2011)

Nächstes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rschwarz (15. Juni 2011)

hallo,

revox team !? carbon ?

bitte mehr bilder !!!!!

mfg


----------



## keroson (15. Juni 2011)

Mehr:


----------



## rschwarz (16. Juni 2011)

bitte mal in komplettansicht !!!!

mfg


----------



## keroson (16. Juni 2011)




----------



## rschwarz (17. Juni 2011)

hammer !!!!
mehr mehr mehr !!!

da muss ich schon mal sparen da bekommt mein 9.1 vielleicht schon nen nachfolger...

mfg


----------



## keroson (17. Juni 2011)

^^ ich durfte kurtz Probe fahren. Richtig legga! Immer noch schön wendig, dank kurzer Kettenstreben und richtig leicht


----------



## chris29 (20. Juni 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> ^^ ich durfte kurtz Probe fahren. Richtig legga! Immer noch schön wendig, dank kurzer Kettenstreben und richtig leicht



Dem kann ich beipflichten. Hatte es hier im Harz über die altenauer Marathonstrecke gescheucht (bzw. das Bike mich) Geht sehr gut ab, schön leicht, sehr gute Geometrie und eine sehr geile Optik


----------



## cizeta (1. Juli 2011)

ich finds lustig die 2012 modelle werden schon vorgestellt dabei sind nicht mal alle bestellten 2011 modelle angekommen


----------



## keroson (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo Cizeta,

um welches Bike geht es den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cizeta (3. Juli 2011)

unteranderem bigair 6.1 und andere modelle sind letzten monat erst angekommen


----------



## keroson (3. Juli 2011)

mW wurden die meisten BigAir 6.1 schon ausgeliefert. Bei Jehle sind sie z.B. in allen Größen auf Lager.
Das Problem ist eher, das viele Räder schon wieder ausverkauft sind und zu hoffen ist das die 2012er Räder, wenn sie jetzt schon fahr-fertig gezeigt werden, zur Eurobike direkt lieferbar sind.


----------



## bergamont (8. Juli 2011)

Wer bei Facebook unterwegs ist, hat jetzt die Chance ein Revox Team Carbon zu gewinnen: http://www.facebook.com/Bergamont

Uns fehlen lediglich noch ein paar Fans... 

PS
Achso, Klamotten und ein Singlespeed Classic hauen wir auch noch raus!


----------



## LWR (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo, kommen ausser dem Revox Team Carbon noch weitere 29er Modelle 2012?
(z.B. in Alu aber mit hochwertigen Komponenten?)
Gruß


----------



## bergamont (10. Juli 2011)

@LER

Da muss ich noch im etwas Geduld bitten. Genaue Infos über die 2012er Produktlinie gibt es zur Eurobike - evtl. auch schon kurz vorher.


----------



## steven912 (15. Juli 2011)

Ei gucke mal da.... http://www.adfc.de/news/Ausprobiert-Bergamont-bringt-Carbon-29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (15. Juli 2011)

Wikileaks - oder was


----------



## LWR (16. Juli 2011)

bis auf den neuen Schriftzug vom feinsten


----------



## CubElite (20. Juli 2011)

www.adfc.de schrieb:


> Der Trend setzt sich ungebrochen fort: Mountainbikes mit 28 Zoll-Laufrädern, sogenannte Twentyniner...



schon wieder ein neuer Trend...


----------



## Lavabiker (3. August 2011)

LWR schrieb:


> bis auf den neuen Schriftzug vom feinsten


finde ich allerdings auch, hört sich ein bisschen platt an. Könnte auch an der Hecklappe eines  Golf II, mit 15 cm Auspuffblende,  stehen. ;-)
Vielleicht fällt ja den Kreativen bei Bergamont doch noch was Besseres ein. 
Ansonsten genau das Teil was ich mir nächstes Jahr wünsche (gegebenfalls mit abgeklebtem Schriftzug )


----------

